# netlimiter sur mac??



## iBenj (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour j' aurais voulu savoir si un logiciel semblable a net limiter existait sur mac ?
Je souhaite reduire mon upload 
merci


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2005)

est-ce que ce logiciel correspond à ce que tu recherches ? CLIQUE ICI


----------

